# Gun oil: too much?



## scooby630 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey guys,

So i purchesed my px4 storm last month, and cleaned it out of the box. I watched a bunch of videos on pistol cleaning( as i have nevver cleaned one before). Now ebertime i take it out of the box the gun has oil all over it. I barely use any. ( i think)

I use one drop on each slide tab, i use my cloth to lightly oil the recoil spring. Then ussually a droP on the block spread over it.

Most of the videos ive watched though, the people normally use grease( in a syringe) instead of oil, i have since got my own but havnt cleaned with it yet.

Am I ussing to much? Is this normal. Or should i stick with just using the grease???

Thanks guys


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

its normal.... my dad showed me a trick 40 years ago... he took a put a drop of oil on a shaving brush and then used the brush to oil his gun, i never saw him put more oil on the brush, altho over the years he must have.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

I, most often, carry and shoot Glock pistols. The axiom that a Glock uses only 6 drops of oil has, now, achieved cult status on the internet. Me? I didn't start cleaning guns yesterday; I've been doing it for more than 50 years. To me the idea that anything made of metal requires only a miniscule amount of lubrication in order to function well is ridiculous.

As with all of my firearms I wipe down my entire Glock with a, 'sheen of oil'. Then, I use small amounts of silicone grease underneath each of the four slide rails, on top of the trigger bar's sear plate, between the connector and trigger bar, all across the head of the firing pin safety, on top of the lock block, and between the barrel lugs.

According to the Glock owner's manual and most of Glock Talk's membership that's enough oil and grease to lubricate more than a dozen Glocks! The only place I first wipe oil on and then wipe oil off is inside a Glock's firing pin channel. (How else can you get it clean?) Does this usual practice on my part cause any problems? Well, ....... it hasn't in more than 20 - 25 thousand fired rounds. Some days, in fact, I've put out a good 500 + rounds without any, 'oil-related' problems.

Proper firearm lubrication holds no mystique for me. To my way of thinking, and in accord with a lifetime's worth of firearms experience, the idea that a Glock runs better when it's almost dry is patently ridiculous - ridiculous! Can it be done? Sure. Should it be done? In my experience every firearm runs better when it's, 'a little wet'. If I were to lock the slide back on my EDC G-21, right now, the edges of the dust cover would show oil inside the gun.

Is my firing pin channel soaked in oil? Of course not. Only an idiot (or a Los Angeles Sheriff's Department armorer) would do that. Turn an uninstalled Glock's slide upside down. See the, 'weep hole' behind the breech on the right-hand side? Know why that weep hole is there? It's there because it's impossible to keep all lubrication fluids and (some) firing residue out of the FP channel - That's why it's there.

If the exterior of your pistol is obviously oily then you're using too much. If you disassemble your pistol and see oil, here and there, that's fine. For years the predominant opinion on Glock Talk was to never use grease inside the gun. Today, there must be hundreds - if not thousands - of Glock owner/users who are openly using some brand of gun grease. I have always been one of them.

Although it's mildly toxic and skin contact should be avoided, the very best of these greases is Sentry Solutions, 'Hi-Slip' Grease. Only use it inside the pistol and be sure to wear latex or Nitrile gloves when you apply it. (You should always have these gloves on whenever you're cleaning a gun.)

Sentry Solutions | Oil-Free lubrication and corrosion protection - Body Armor for Your Gear


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> its normal.... my dad showed me a trick 40 years ago... he took a put a drop of oil on a shaving brush and then used the brush to oil his gun, i never saw him put more oil on the brush, altho over the years he must have.


Excellent tip! I do the same thing. Buy an old style shaving brush. Most old style pharmacies stock them. I have one that is dedicated just for oil use, and I have one that is kept dry and clean, for brushing off things.

And, buy some Remington oil. It goes by the name of RemOil. It's about as good as you can get.


----------



## scooby630 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Ill try oiling a little less tommorow. And then try the grease. If it still weeps


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

If it slides grease it ...if it rolls oil it ....JJ


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I've owned pistols for a long while(Beretta's) and the only lubrication i've ever used is a light coat of Rem-Oil. I'm too lazy to use grease, while it may be a better option for the rails, Rem-Oil has always done well for me.I believe it's not the greatest protectant, but it has been a great lubricant.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

All I have ever used is RemOil. To be quite honest I have never up until this point ever heard of anyone using grease. I could see it though and will now take that into consideration. As far as RemOil I just buy the wipes and use towelette for the whole gun.


----------

